# Jesus' Wife



## Hamalas (Apr 11, 2014)

You know it's Easter time when article like this "conveniently" start popping up: 'Gospel of Jesus' Wife' Papyrus Is Ancient, Not Fake, Scientists And Scholars Say


----------



## Phil D. (Apr 11, 2014)

"Scientists have concluded the fragment dates back to at least the sixth to ninth centuries, and possibly as far back as the fourth century."

Whoopdy doo... That's even newer than most of the other Gnostic c--p that scholars bandy about these days...


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 11, 2014)

Phil D. said:


> "Scientists have concluded the fragment dates back to at least the sixth to ninth centuries, and possibly as far back as the fourth century.
> 
> Whoopdy doo... That's even newer than most of the other Gnostic c--p that scholars bandy about these days...



I know, the whole thing is so laughable. What exactly does its age prove? We know that the Jews were circulating reports that Jesus wasn't really resurrected within a week of his death. The age of a lie doesn't make it any less a lie.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 11, 2014)

This is the only one He has:
*HIS BRIDE*​
_ a man…shall be joined to his wife,_
_ and they two shall be one flesh._
_ This is a great mystery: but I speak_
_ concerning Christ and the church._​ — Paul to the Ephesians​
She is the knock-out of the ages, His bride;
even the angels are astonished, wide-eyed
at a beauty beyond what they see in themselves
and seeing such mysteries desire to delve
into how it could be, this shining like deity
in one once consort with the dark prince, in infamy
before she was redeemed, and party to the deicide.

The price He paid to win her back was steep,
a horrid cost much wondered at in glory’s Keep,
but He got her, and led her through the wilderness
of hearts, through enemies and great distress;
He taught her to stay near to Him,
hold to His word and heart when the way grew dim,
to trust Him, her friend in trouble, her guard in sleep.

It is the story of God the Son’s bride;
she is many, male and female, for whom He died;
she is rugged soldier, little child, woman fair,
all one they are, all dependent on His care.
Safe now in the Kingdom, His glory their reward,
she shines full back the glory of her Lord,
He who ever lives, and for her was crucified.​


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know what it is about conspiracies, but these people sure do love any hint of them. 

a bit unrelated, but this reminds me of an episode of Nova that I watched about cathedrals in Europe, where they were talking about the "secret code of sacred numbers" hidden in the architecture - merely because the height was 144 ft. 

Hello! They preached on that passage from Revelation during its commemoration. Not a secret. Kind of on purpose.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 11, 2014)

So they are telling us that if it was written on Papyrus it must be true?


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2014)

I appreciated this comment on Reddit, apparently from a non-Christian. At least it's being honest, although I don't know if this is really Dr. King's position:

"...I just want to chime in with that 'ancient' is this case means 'not a modern forgery' - it's been dated to the 8th century. As King has been very emphatic about from the beginning, it doesn't tell us anything about a historical Jesus, but it does (if not a modern forgery) tells us what some of the beliefs and debates of the time were."

I have a feeling many non-Christians will just read the headline or hear the hype and run with it, nevertheless.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 12, 2014)

Strange how many of these secret gospels are re-discovered in California or the more hippy parts of England. Perhaps Mrs Jesus et al just knew Pittsburgh or Sunderland just would no do.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 13, 2014)

TheLutheranSatire has done a brief treatment mocking this foolishness on YouTube.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 13, 2014)

Dr. Mohler also has a helpful article here: The Gospel of Jesus’ Wife? When Sensationalism Masquerades as Scholarship &ndash; AlbertMohler.com


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 13, 2014)

Somerset said:


> Strange how many of these secret gospels are re-discovered in California or the more hippy parts of England. Perhaps Mrs Jesus et al just knew Pittsburgh or Sunderland just would no do.



As a former resident of Pittsburgh this line gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 13, 2014)




----------

